# The building of GM's LT-4



## havasu (Apr 1, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLtZNtvc1Aw[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2015)

Thats pretty cools, I want a couple of them.


----------



## havasu (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep, it would sure make your boat a screamer, huh?


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd toss my boat and buy a better one.


----------

